# 95 snakes found in bag at airport



## News Bot (Sep 3, 2010)

A MALAYSIAN man pleaded guilty to wildlife smuggling after his bag bursting with 95 live boa constrictors broke open on a luggage conveyer belt at Kuala Lumpur International Airport, an official said today.

*Published On:* 03-Sep-10 02:50 PM
*Source:* From correspondents in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia via NEWS.com.au

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## Chicken (Sep 3, 2010)

oh my, busted....!


----------



## reptilian1924 (Sep 3, 2010)

Oh my god l feel sorry for the Boa Constrictors and the other few snakes and Turtle, l hope he cops a very hefty fine and a few years in jail.


----------



## ezekiel86 (Sep 3, 2010)

reptilian1933 said:


> Oh my god l feel sorry for the Boa Constrictors and the other few snakes and Turtle, l hope he cops a very hefty fine and a few years in jail.



huge fine and couple years jail sounds good 2me


----------



## Colin (Sep 3, 2010)

Anson Wong was the guy in malaysia from "The Lizard King" book


----------



## Waterrat (Sep 3, 2010)

They don't make good quality pillow slips in Malaysia.


----------



## SamNabz (Sep 3, 2010)

I'm surprised Anson Wong was doing the dirty leg work himself, last thing I read about him made it seem like he was some king of the illegal pet trade (slightly true) who sits back calls the shots and collects the cash. Sucked in either way...


----------



## Retic (Sep 3, 2010)

Why was he smuggling South American Boa Constrictors out of Malaysia ? They are extremely common in the pet trade.


----------



## Retic (Sep 3, 2010)

I understand that but they must be very special Boas to be smuggling them out of Malaysia.


----------



## reptilian1924 (Sep 3, 2010)

boa said:


> I understand that but they must be very special Boas to be smuggling them out of Malaysia.


Boa, maybe they are the rare Red-Tailed Boas thats the only special Boas l can think of what do you say.


----------



## D3pro (Sep 3, 2010)

mmm, morphs that appear in the wild would be my best bet. A lot of ball python morphs come straight from the wild.
EDIT: localities vary like ours do too. Many breeders pay big for something different, and many don't care how they get it...


----------



## Snakes_Incorporated (Sep 4, 2010)

Shame those poor animals.


----------



## Retic (Sep 4, 2010)

The extremely rare Malaysian Red Tailed Boa 



reptilian1933 said:


> Boa, maybe they are the rare Red-Tailed Boas thats the only special Boas l can think of what do you say.


----------



## Retic (Sep 4, 2010)

I agree but it seems odd to be getting new wild caught Boa morphs out of Malaysia rather than from where they actually come from. Anything is possible nowadays, some of these operations go all around the houses to get to where they are going but I'm not sure why they weren't just shipped out of Asia ?



D3pro said:


> mmm, morphs that appear in the wild would be my best bet. A lot of ball python morphs come straight from the wild.
> EDIT: localities vary like ours do too. Many breeders pay big for something different, and many don't care how they get it...


----------



## bigi (Sep 4, 2010)

thats just Wong, Anson Wong


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Sep 5, 2010)

Boa, chances are they were been funneled through Malaysia maybe?


----------



## redbellybite (Sep 5, 2010)

bigi said:


> thats just Wong, Anson Wong


BAHAHAHAA ....terrible though


----------



## Kristy_07 (Sep 5, 2010)

Good article on Wong by Nat Geo - I posted this awhile back, but seems pertinent to bump it

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/general-discussion-42/worlds-biggest-exotic-smuggler-136482/


----------



## D3pro (Sep 5, 2010)

boa said:


> I agree but it seems odd to be getting new wild caught Boa morphs out of Malaysia rather than from where they actually come from. Anything is possible nowadays, some of these operations go all around the houses to get to where they are going but I'm not sure why they weren't just shipped out of Asia ?


 
I would imagine that those boa's would of gone to big breeders who are looking for pure breeds from specific localities. Imports like this come from all over the world, not just Malaysia. The amount of imported snakes that hit the shores of the US is scary. So 90+ boas isn't surprising.


----------

